# Terrible News.....Old World Bollworm



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Recently found in Florida.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=b88006fa-b53c-4980-88e5-e3a4e3a4d33e&pagination_num=1


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh that sucks. Can live on 180 species of plants? Sounds like a nightmare in the making. Makes a guy think that maybe global trade isn't the best thing since sliced bread. Kinda like inter-state fishing boats spreading zebra mussels and the like.

If there was a way to un-like a post Vol, yours would definitely be one of em !!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> . Makes a guy think that maybe global trade isn't the best thing since sliced bread. Kinda like inter-state fishing boats spreading zebra mussels and the like.


I've been saying that especially since it appears the ash tree may become extinct in this area.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Emerald Ash borer is everywhere now.....I have them in one Ash now....

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Emerald Ash borer hasn't made it here yet, but only a matter of time as its only a state or two away. I've planted a lot of green ash over the years so it kind of scares me to think about what will happen when it finally makes it here.

Hopefully that bollworm doesn't like our cold winters. Certainly sounds like one horrible pest.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

mlappin said:


> I've been saying that especially since it appears the ash tree may become extinct in this area.


They may become extinct in a lot of areas. Used to be a lot of ash trees here now there are a lot of dead and dying ash trees. Reminds me of what happened to the American Elm tree with the Dutch Elm Tree Disease... Along read but a lot info on emerald ash bore and treatments...

http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/Multistate_EAB_Insecticide_Fact_Sheet.pdf

more info: http://www.emeraldashborer.info/treatment.cfm#sthash.CQCDYaGQ.oYcODL80.dpbs


----------

